# Conservation buyers program newest tool for land trusts to protect wilderness



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This is a new concept that I have passed on to other watershed organizations for some debate and consideration. If they respond, I'll put thier responses in the commentary forum.

Conservation buyers program newest tool for land trusts to protect wilderness

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/state...ndard.xsl?/base/sports-0/1035326401212990.xml


----------

